# Newbie w/lab results and questions



## brbangl3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello! I just received new thyroid lab results today and was hoping to get some feedback on them, as well as the doctor's follow-up protocol. I have Hashimoto's and am currently feeling AWFUL taking 125mcg Synthroid. Truly, I feel sick every time I take my Synthroid in the morning.

TSH 0.15: (LOW) (Range: 0.45-5.50 MIU/ML)
Free T4: 2.02 (HIGH) (Range: 0.8-1.8 NG/DL)
Total T3: 89 (Range: 60-181 NG/DL)
Free T3: 338 (range: 230-420 pg/dL)

My endocrinologist wants me to drop down my Synthroid to 100mcg and add 10mcg Cytomel (2-5mcg tablets all in the morning with my Synthroid). Does this seem like the logical approach?

Thank you!
brbangl3


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There are others who are better able to address the Cytomel than I can, though I thought Cytomel was one of those drugs where you have to start at a really low dose [e.g., 5 mcg] and gradually work upward.

I do agree about dropping the Synthroid. You may eventually have to go lower.

Hang tight - I'm sure others will reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brbangl3 said:


> Hello! I just received new thyroid lab results today and was hoping to get some feedback on them, as well as the doctor's follow-up protocol. I have Hashimoto's and am currently feeling AWFUL taking 125mcg Synthroid. Truly, I feel sick every time I take my Synthroid in the morning.
> 
> TSH 0.15: (LOW) (Range: 0.45-5.50 MIU/ML)
> Free T4: 2.02 (HIGH) (Range: 0.8-1.8 NG/DL)
> ...


Adding Cytomel is a good approach because it does not appear you are converting well on such a high dose of Synthroid.

However, I must caution you that 10 mcgs. per day is a very high starting dose and could knock you for a loop.

The usual starting dose is 5 mcg. and many of us have to cut that pill in half and start on 2.5 mcg.. That is how powerful the Cytomel (T3) is.

Let me know what you think of what I said.


----------

